
Dancing Orchards on the I-5 - underanalyzer
https://hardmath123.github.io/orchard.html
======
nabilhat
> _The effect is most pronounced with freshly-planted trees_

I'd suggest that a well established, well maintained orchard planted on a grid
is even better. They always got my attention even as a kid, going to shop in
bulk at local orchards. The limbs are kept pruned off of the ground at a
consistent height, providing stark relief where the alignments of trunks
obstruct or reveal distance. Best experienced riding past slowly on the
orchard's gravel drive, in a car built much closer to the ground than they are
these days. The visual alignments strobe through several different iterations,
it's just stunning.

------
hardmath123
[Author here - pleasantly surprised to see this on the front page! :)]

~~~
romwell
Thanks for the article!

I wondered about this too for a long time, but never got to think it through.
(So, naturally, I stopped reading the article half-way through to try and
figure it out.. still on it!).

A small request: the photo on that page is a 10MB, 16MP image displayed at
600px x 600px. It took a noticeably long time to load on my current
connection.

You can resize it and shrink to under 100KB without any visible loss in
quality, making the page way snappier to load (and more accessible to people
with slow connections).

Thank you again for an interesting article!

------
lawlessone
Wow i never realized before, but a lot of nature reserves and parks begin just
where the arable land ends..

